
Coral Reef Starter Kit - rbanffy
https://www.udel.edu/udaily/2019/october/3D-printed-coral-study-damselfish-Danielle-Dixson/
======
Stevvo
The difficult thing here is these appear to need planting by hand. The problem
with coral planting is not a lack of corals to plant, it's finding people to
give up their time for boring, repetitive work that can often feel like
shoveling snow while it's still snowing.

~~~
jsjohnst
While I don’t have any formal marine biology training, I have extensive dive
experience and certification. I would readily do this for a year if someone
paid all my living and working expenses in some remote tropical island
somewhere.

~~~
Stevvo
There is some demand for it; resorts with a house reef will sometimes hire
someone to maintain it. You would need training; not a marine biology degree,
but at-least a month of on the job experience. Also should be comfortable
mixing concrete in 40 humid degree heat.

~~~
jsjohnst
Not really interested in doing it for a resort (where you are essentially the
underwater equivalent of their handyman), I meant on a large scale in a marine
sanctuary where I can help preserve the wonder and awe I experienced on my
first dives for future generations.

I don’t think the world at large truly understands how bad it is for coral
reefs these days. I’ve only been scuba diving for a bit over 20 years and many
of my favorite dive sites are virtually unrecognizable from 10-15 years ago.

------
quelltext
I understand that it might make sense to use 3D printing for this experiment
given the small scope. However wouldn't we realistically use a cheaper and
faster method of production? Are those materials only usable for 3D printing?

~~~
pvaldes
A methallic mold would be much faster and cheap.

------
netfl0
I’ve seen a number of similar research projects but the issue is economic
incentive and scale. Until those are addressed this is continental shelfware.

------
rrauenza
FYI - The article keeps talking about cornstarch filaments - that’s PLA, a
very common filament material.

------
pvaldes
Really interesting project with lots of potential. Printed corals should
decrease survival of the fishes (they arent corals and will be colonised by
algae), but some fish refuges is better than none even if non perfect.

